# équivalent rapidweaver pour PC



## papitipa (7 Octobre 2006)

tout est dans le titre ...
Merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (8 Octobre 2006)

J'ai rien dit  :rose:


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Octobre 2006)

Ceci peut-il t'aider?

Edit: Oups, Tu voulais dire sur PC...  :rose:

J'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a, si &#231;a peut te servir.


----------



## marctiger (8 Octobre 2006)

*Dreamweaver*, démo 30 jours, et puis...


----------



## papitipa (8 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour vos tuyaux
dreamweaver n'est-il pas + complexe et moins intuitif que rapidweaver ?
"site studio 6", quelqu'un a t-il déja essayé ?
Mon lieu de travail n'est pas équipé mac, et je dois créer un petit site via un PC.
Je cherche donc un produit similaire à rapidweaver (intuitif, efficace, simple, thèmes ...)


----------



## marctiger (8 Octobre 2006)

Je n'ai jamais utilisé Rapidweaver donc je ne peux comparer mais avec un minimum d'entraînement il n'est pas si complexe que cela. Cela dit il doit probabement en exister pour PC d'autres que je ne connais pas.


----------



## Charly777 (8 Octobre 2006)

Et NVU ?
Relativement intuitif celui-là, non?

Cela dit, à mon sens rien ne vaut le code source  
Pour t'aider c'est ici.
@ +


----------



## marctiger (8 Octobre 2006)

J'ai utilisé NVU tout au début de mon 1er site, puis encore quelques essais...(pour les débutants c'est vrai que...) et j'ai découvert Dreamweaver, c'est avec lui que mon site actuel est entièrement fait et j'en suis très satisfait, il permet entre-autres de travailler directement le code source ou le html ou les deux en même temps, mais ce n'est pas donné.


----------



## papitipa (8 Octobre 2006)

NVU, c'est en anglais sauf erreur. Je vais comme même aller voir de + près.
Quant au code source, c'est pas pour moi, j'ai pas envie de passer du temps à étudier tout ca.
Pour moi, faire un petit site sympa et personnalisé doit être un truc simple, et c'est pour ca que je trouve rapidweaver si bien.


----------



## marctiger (8 Octobre 2006)

Pour NVU en Fran&#231;ais *cliques ici* (t&#233;l&#233;chargement direct)


----------



## Charly777 (8 Octobre 2006)

papitipa a dit:


> NVU, c'est en anglais sauf erreur. Je vais comme même aller voir de + près.
> Quant au code source, c'est pas pour moi, j'ai pas envie de passer du temps à étudier tout ca.
> Pour moi, faire un petit site sympa et personnalisé doit être un truc simple, et c'est pour ca que je trouve rapidweaver si bien.



Excuses moi mais je ne te comprends pas
Tout d'abord NVU est en français; tu veux un truc simple mais abordable, relativement puissant mais simple on tourne quand même en rond.  :rateau: 

De toute façon le code source te sera nécessaire à un moment ou à un autre. Que le programmeur me corriges si je me trompe mais je t'assure que le html est largement abordable et au moins tu as l'impression de "faire" ton site.

Sinon nombreux programmeur seront content de te faire ton site


----------



## etudiant69 (8 Octobre 2006)

Essaye iWeb 


Sinon pourquoi tu veux faire un site sur PC lors que c'est si simple depuis un mac ?


----------



## Charly777 (8 Octobre 2006)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Essaye iWeb



Ben c'est exactement ce que je voulais écrire mais l'aide demandé concerné le pc. Après... ben j'ai rien à rajouter... pouet pouet pouet je sors. :rateau:


----------



## papitipa (9 Octobre 2006)

merci pour toutes ces zinfos.
Quant à la question "Sinon pourquoi tu veux faire un site sur PC lors que c'est si simple depuis un mac ?"
ben c'est parcqu'au boulot on est sur PC, et je dois faire le site sur mon lieu de travail !


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Octobre 2006)

Ben dis leur d'acheter un mac


----------



## papitipa (9 Octobre 2006)

j'arrête pas de leur dire ...


----------



## jac.bu (21 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous....
J'aimerais savoir s'il y a quelqu'un, ici, sachant manipuler RAPIDWEAVER, et habitant près de Toulouse.
Un dépannage urgent m'amène à lancer ce SOS.
Merci à vous


----------



## naas (21 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> ...Sinon pourquoi tu veux faire un site sur PC lors que c'est si simple depuis un mac ?


bah oui pourquoi ?


----------



## papitipa (22 Octobre 2007)

jac.bu a dit:


> Bonjour à tous....
> J'aimerais savoir s'il y a quelqu'un, ici, sachant manipuler RAPIDWEAVER, et habitant près de Toulouse.
> Un dépannage urgent m'amène à lancer ce SOS.
> Merci à vous


Je n'habite pas toulouse mais je peux peut-être t'aider ...
Envoie moi un message privé


----------

